# Petit Vour - Vegan & Cruelty Free sub



## Jess Bailey (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried this yet? It's a new sub that offers only vegan and cruelty free products.

http://www.petitvour.com/


----------



## JenniferV (May 21, 2013)

Just just sent me a box to review.  It should be here in a few days.  I will post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 21, 2013)

I look forward to reading your review, the sub looks really interesting.


----------



## sj52000 (May 22, 2013)

Here's what in the initial box that was just sent out, and not to be deceived, the value was much higher than the usual box will be. The customer service was honest and admitted it, so that's nice! 


Hi there,
 
We actually just shipped our first box and plan to upload photos of it as soon as all of our members have received theirs. We just wanted it to be a surprise  Our first box was especially fantastic and had a retail value of over $50. Typically, our boxes will have a retail value between $20-30. In the May box, we featured a deluxe-size argan oil shampoo + conditioner by Acure, a sample tube of Tsi-la perfume, a full-size Misa 3-free nail lacquer, a 10-day Skin Treatment gift certificate by Odacite and a Go Raw food bar. We hope you join Petit Vour! Our June box is going to be fabulous.
 
Xx,
 
Petit Vour Team


----------



## skylite (May 22, 2013)

Ooh I'm really interested in this ! I might have to try it out.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 22, 2013)

I just requested for an invite...I love the concept and that first box is a killer! I wish I knew about this box earlier.


----------



## JenniferV (May 23, 2013)

I got my box today:


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 23, 2013)

thinking i might do a 3 mo sub. i can commit for 3 months.  thanks for posting the picture!!  please let us know when you have the review up.


----------



## JenniferV (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thinking i might do a 3 mo sub. i can commit for 3 months.  thanks for posting the picture!!  please let us know when you have the review up.


 I will!  Hopefully I can get it up tomorrow.  I am so behind on my reviews.  That's what I get for going on vacation!!!!


----------



## lolley (May 27, 2013)

*Le sigh*

Not available in Canada.


----------



## IffB (May 28, 2013)

UGGGG! Just received my box and got another shimmery hot pink nail polish like the ones from multiples other subs..... I was hoping I would not get the may box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 29, 2013)

I just did a review on this box, and I was very impressed with it.

The gift cert is worth $29 according to the Odacite Organic site, so I am excited to try it out. The polish is AWESOME! And I am kinda hard to impress with polish as I prefer the glitters, sands, holos, etc -- but the coverage is absolutely fantastic and it has such a pretty shimmer to it. Here is a pic of the whole box, plus the polish swatched


----------



## IffB (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a review on this box, and I was very impressed with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## IffB (May 31, 2013)

The 10-day Skin Treatment gift certificate by Odacite was given to the first 100 subscribers only....


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

The first box was way better. I got my box today and I feel ripped off.

The only things I'll use are the granola bar and the perfume sample. I don't have wrinkles *so they don't pay much attention to the profile they have you fill out* and I got a "free" gift certificate that I still have to pay shipping for. Sigh. I was hoping so badly to like this one, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's my June box - I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels ripped off. I just ate he food bar and the only other item I will use is the perfume sample, which I might not like. Why do they have to give gift certificates?! What a waste. I'm going to cancel - I cannot gamble away another month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 17, 2013)

That's $15?!


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 17, 2013)

> That's $15?!


 Yeah... The customer rep told me the box value is $60+! She must have forgotten a decimal point. I think it's more like 60 cents.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know. I hate gift certificates! And I feel really bad because I got a couple of my friends to sign up after showing them pics from last month. I don't know where they got $60 from. For me personally the total value of the box is about $3.50, because I'm not using the anti aging products because I'm 18! What kinda makes me mad is that they are totally dismissing the anti aging stuff by calling it preventative. I'm not going to rub a treatment cream for emotion lines on my face as a preventative treatment. I cancelled right away sadly. I was so looking forward to this box, but I guess my judgement was wrong on this one.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 17, 2013)

Xfoliator - $0.75

Eye Complex - $8.26

Anti-Wrinkle Complex -??

Perfume sample - $1.23

Barre Cinnamon Pecan bar - $2.50

So, barring the anti wrinkle cream and the GC, the box value is $12.74 which is very low. I posted a message on their FB page and they told me that even if we leave the GC out, the box value is about $45 - I guess the bulk of the box value lies in the anti wrinkle cream; this doesn't even make any business sense because not all their box subscribers would want so much money put in an anti wrinkle cream. I'm sure they'll see lots of unsubscribers and unhappy customers this month!


----------



## jhans0717 (Jun 18, 2013)

I promptly cancelled my subscription after opening my June box this evening. Very unimpressed.


----------



## brandyk (Jun 18, 2013)

i have heard the same thing from friends, that they just didn't like it... just got my review box and not sure how i feel about it yet. anyone who knows me knows i HATE gift certificates in a box. i think the only one i've actually used is the gorjana one. got some rose gold hoops. i digress. i don't want to have to spend more money or do anything with my box but use my stuff!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have heard the same thing from friends, that they just didn't like it... just got my review box and not sure how i feel about it yet. anyone who knows me knows i HATE gift certificates in a box. i think the only one i've actually used is the gorjana one. got some rose gold hoops. i digress. i don't want to have to spend more money or do anything with my box but use my stuff!


Yeah same here. If the gift certificate would have included shipping I would have been fine, because then the box would have at least been worth it.


----------



## brandyk (Jun 18, 2013)

hey, look what they posted on the facebook page!

Hi PV friends! We're happy to announce that the full value of your shipping costs associated with the gift certificate will be added to your PV account in the form of PV Points. For some of you this means your next box will be FREE (for prepaid accounts, a Petit Vour is added onto your subscription), because you've reached 1500 points! We will also make sure that shipping costs are included in any gift certificates in the future.

I thought that was a good solution for this company. Mistakes/missteps are bound to happen with new boxes and good resolutions work for me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey, look what they posted on the facebook page!
> 
> ...


I'm glad that they fixed it, however since I already cancelled it isn't that great for me. At least they are learning.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 18, 2013)

Well awarding PV points doesn't help me since I've cancelled. I don't think I want to subscribe back for a long time. 2 foil packets, 1 food item, 1 perfume sample?! no thanks. The anti aging cream doesn't count in my opinion. They should have used that money towards other GREAT stuff out there!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well awarding PV points doesn't help me since I've cancelled. I don't think I want to subscribe back for a long time. 2 foil packets, 1 food item, 1 perfume sample?! no thanks. The anti aging cream doesn't count in my opinion. They should have used that money towards other GREAT stuff out there!


Agree. Especially since there are so many great cruelty free brands!


----------



## IffB (Jun 18, 2013)

Gladly dumping this boring sub!


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.skingenx.com/inc/sdetail/1050/1053

We can order the Skin Gen products ourselves for $5.95 TOTAL, plus it sounds like we'd get more?  So that makes the box worth less than $10.

This was my first box and I'm not sure if I'm sticking with it.  The box was cute and packaged nicely though.



> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Xfoliator - $0.75
> 
> ...


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennasaurus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.skingenx.com/inc/sdetail/1050/1053
> 
> ...


 Wow good to know that. I'm going to respond to their FB comment with this info. How disappointing.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll admit the CS at Mineral Hygenics (the coupon) place was awesome! I told her while placing my order about how bad Petit Vour was and she was totally sympathetic and sounded shocked.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll admit the CS at Mineral Hygenics (the coupon) place was awesome! I told her while placing my order about how bad Petit Vour was and she was totally sympathetic and sounded shocked.


 I'm curious to know what you ordered? Glad to know they treated you well. Did you pay for shipping?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious to know what you ordered? Glad to know they treated you well. Did you pay for shipping?


I ordered an eyeshadow in Midnight. It's a really pretty sparkly navy blue color. I actually ordered it yesterday and got it today because I live in Iowa and they are from Iowa. I did pay for shipping, but in my opinion it was worth it. I've been wearing the eyeshadow since about 3 when I got it, and it still looks freshly applied!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of the eyeshadow. It is about a shade darker then pictured, but very sparkly and pretty. Also I wore it today and it lasted all day and it still looks great as I'm typing. I'd totally recommend.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 20, 2013)

> Here is a picture of the eyeshadow. It is about a shade darker then pictured, but very sparkly and pretty. Also I wore it today and it lasted all day and it still looks great as I'm typing. I'd totally recommend.


 That looks pretty! I see the company has sent an apology letter of sorts today. Did you receive it? Good that they realized their mistake!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks pretty! I see the company has sent an apology letter of sorts today. Did you receive it? Good that they realized their mistake!


I actually didn't, but I did email them about my disappointment and they were totally nice and it seems like they learned from their mistake. So I'm thinking about resubbing. Also on one of the blogs I follow they responded to her review and said that next month would be better and that there would be...

2 full size makeup items.
and that sounds pretty good to me! 

Honestly I think I was initially too judgemental of my box, especially since they did seem to learn from their mistake and it is only their second box.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 20, 2013)

> I actually didn't, but I did email them about my disappointment and they were totally nice and it seems like they learned from their mistake. So I'm thinking about resubbing. Also on one of the blogs I follow they responded to her review and said that next month would be better and that there would be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and that sounds pretty good to me!  Honestly I think I was initially too judgemental of my box, especially since they did seem to learn from their mistake and it is only their second box. Cool! Let us know you get next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in going to wait it out for a while before I resubscribe.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 1, 2014)

Apparently Petit Vour got better as the year went by.

Anyone still subbed? Think it's worth it?

I'm currently on the waitlist for Ipsy, but am thinking about cancelling and subbing to Petit Vour because I'm going cruelty-free this year.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently Petit Vour got better as the year went by.

Anyone still subbed? Think it's worth it?

I'm currently on the waitlist for Ipsy, but am thinking about cancelling and subbing to Petit Vour because I'm going cruelty-free this year.
I wanna know the same! I've been doing Ipsy for 6 months but cruelty-free is very important to me and i'm trying to only buy cruelty-free now. Anyone have any recent reviews or pictures?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I wanna know the same! I've been doing Ipsy for 6 months but cruelty-free is very important to me and i'm trying to only buy cruelty-free now. Anyone have any recent reviews or pictures?


 I just got rid of Ipsy and decided to go with Petit Vour. Last month thought it was good and can't wait for this month!


----------



## pajohnso (Jan 15, 2014)

I have been subscribed to Petit Vour for several months and it is one of my favorite subs. It may not always be the highest value, but they pick cruelty free products from small niche vendors that are very unique. I am not in love every month, but most months I get really cool, interesting products that are chemical free and cruelty free. My opinion for what it's worth!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

I got a tracking number today, so January boxes are on their way!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to give this sub a try. I was looking at the past few boxes and they definitely look $15 worth.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 20, 2014)

I've rec'd the past 3 (Jan, Feb &amp; Mar 14).  Jan &amp; Feb blew me away and although I thought March was just ok, it was still well worth the $15.  It's a GREAT introduction to brands I would never find on my own.  It's a keeper and I recommend it.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Im subbing today!!! Hope its good. Im a vegetarian and an animal advocate so this box is perfect!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 21, 2014)

> Im subbing today!!! Hope its good. Im a vegetarian and an animal advocate so this box is perfect!


 I just subbed today too. Can't wait to get the April box!!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just subbed today too.
Can't wait to get the April box!!
Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 23, 2014)

I just LOVE Petit Vour! A few posts ago I mentioned the March box was "just ok." I ended up loving a couple of the items (serum, hair oil, lotion). The things I was not so excited about have already been snatched up in trades, so everyone is happy. Having items that are sought after for trades adds another cool layer to subbing. This is so much fun.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't wait to get my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love natural and organic products


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 7, 2014)

The box itself is awesome--great value/intro to new brands.  But another aspect of this sub that I really appreciate is the shipping.  It's consistently shipped First Class on the 15th of the month and it's at my door in 3 days.  I've been wavering on other subs, but I'm dedicated to Petit Vour!


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 7, 2014)

First box from PV, super excited as I build up my cruelty free make up beauty routine!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone received shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received shipping confirmation yet?
Not yet.  I just looked back at other month's emails and they were all on the 15th of the month.


----------



## angienharry (Apr 14, 2014)

> First box from PV, super excited as I build up my cruelty free make up beauty routine!


 It's my first box too. So excited!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 21, 2014)

This is my first month, too. Will they send us a shipping notice? When do you usually get your box?


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first month, too. Will they send us a shipping notice? When do you usually get your box?
EVERY other month it has shipped on the 15th.  But the site says it ships "between the 15th &amp; 20th."  So, I imagine we'll get shipping notices today, since the 20th was a Sunday.  I'm hoping later shipping means an extra-special box!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LetsGeaux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EVERY other month it has shipped on the 15th.  But the site says it ships "between the 15th &amp; 20th."  So, I imagine we'll get shipping notices today, since the 20th was a Sunday.  I'm hoping later shipping means an extra-special box!
Thanks hope we get the notice today


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 27, 2014)

i ve just signed up to this box as they ship to the uk, another international box to my list. can't wait for the may box, all previous boxes look good, i get vegan cuts too nothing uk based is as good apart from souk souk, 

have you all been happy with your boxes ,have some been hit and miss, I'm all for vegan, eco, cruelty free boxes to try,


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 27, 2014)

I got my shipping confirmation last week, it should be here this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This will be my first Petit box! Hope its good , Im a picky subber.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just got my box today!!  Ohh wow thats  a big photo lol, not sure how I make it smaller.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

oh that looks great box. i can't wait to show my may box off ,i just know that in my groups i belong too over 10 will fall in love and start subbing to this box.


----------



## angienharry (May 7, 2014)

Loved last months box. So excited for this months!!


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 17, 2014)

It's HERE!!

I love everything!

No spoilers from me!!!

I will say this: there's something that smells so good (vanilla, etc) I want to eat it.  And would swim in a vat of it.  MmMmmmmmMMMMM


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 17, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> It's HERE!!
> 
> I love everything!
> 
> ...


oh so excited for mine, shipping and tracking says it left mainland so it may be in the air or still across the pond, looking forward to getting it here in the uk ,i feel I'm gonna love these boxes


----------



## DosHermanas (May 17, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> It's HERE!!
> 
> I love everything!
> 
> ...


PLLLEEEAAASSSSEEE. I must know!


----------



## angienharry (May 17, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be Monday!!


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 19, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> PLLLEEEAAASSSSEEE. I must know!


NO!  And here's why.

Santa doesn't give "spoilers"

I'm keepin' it like Cmas morning.


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2014)

ooh. I'm interested in this now! The website looks interesting. I would love to see spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## DosHermanas (May 19, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> NO!  And here's why.
> 
> Santa doesn't give "spoilers"
> 
> I'm keepin' it like Cmas morning.


Thanks Santa. The box is amazing.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (May 19, 2014)

My May box!!!



Spoiler


----------



## angienharry (May 19, 2014)

I liked everything this month. Very happy with this sub.


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 19, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I liked everything this month. Very happy with this sub.


Me too

And even though I already rec'd mine...I saw *spoiler* and had to click.

See how weak I am!!

You rec'd a BETTER LIPPIE than me!!!  I got "Jacqueminot" and it's Red.  Like Gwen Stephani red!

I think it might be a little much on me...haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

No way!  Harvey Prince "hello" again? lol I just got that in BB5 May box


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No way!  Harvey Prince "hello" again? lol I just got that in BB5 May box


I know, me too.

AND I'm very sensitive to scent, so I'm going to swap it.

I don't mind 1 or 2 things that are a miss, because I know other people love it and it gives me something to add to my swap list.  A win because I get more of things I truly LOVE.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 20, 2014)

Around what value does this box usually hit each month? It's $25 for Canadian subscribers, same cost as Saffron Rouge's Inner Circle, which has a similar theme. But seeing that Paula's Choice item, man oh man...


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Around what value does this box usually hit each month? It's $25 for Canadian subscribers, same cost as Saffron Rouge's Inner Circle, which has a similar theme. But seeing that Paula's Choice item, man oh man...


I don't know the actual monthly value for Petit Vour.  I feel like there is ALWAYS something that I love that's worth more than $15 (prolly $25, too) so there has never been a month that has not been "worth it."  It's the same thing with swaps.  I only swap things I don't want so they have a value of $0.  So a "fair swap" is anything I would use/want to try that is worth more than $0 LOL.


----------



## angienharry (May 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Around what value does this box usually hit each month? It's $25 for Canadian subscribers, same cost as Saffron Rouge's Inner Circle, which has a similar theme. But seeing that Paula's Choice item, man oh man...


I pay 15 USD and I figured the value this month was about 37 USD. Not too bad for me, and all the items were a hit for me but I agree if you have to gift or trade things all the time it makes the value much less...IMO.


----------



## estefany (May 20, 2014)

Did anyone else buy the Luxury Limited box? I am dying to hear others' opinion!

This is my first box from petit vour and I am thinking about subbing but maybe I should wait to see more reviews.

I definitely loved their limited edition box. Do they have these often?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 22, 2014)

got my box today, how cute, i really like the whole design of the box and contents, and of course totally stuff i can't get in the uk  as such,which pleases me greatly as i love trying new brands.the lipgloss is rather too red but i know someone who will love that ,gonna have a play before i do my review ver the next few days,


----------



## Luxx22 (May 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Around what value does this box usually hit each month? It's $25 for Canadian subscribers, same cost as Saffron Rouge's Inner Circle, which has a similar theme. But seeing that Paula's Choice item, man oh man...


26.58$ with shipping CDN


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No way!  Harvey Prince "hello" again? lol I just got that in BB5 May box


I feel like A TON of subs are trying to sneak Harvey Prince in there and I'm really over it.


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I feel like A TON of subs are trying to sneak Harvey Prince in there and I'm really over it.


Agreed. Almost all scents give me a headache. This went straight to the swap pile. Even so, I LOVED everything else--even the scent of the hand cream! Smells like cupcakes to me MmMMMmmm


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm dropping both BB and Ipsy mainly because they send products with a lot of chemicals (SLS, parabens, etc) and I'm trying to make the switch to more natural and cruelty free brands. I know that Petit Vour is cruelty free and vegan, but do they also only feature natural products as well?


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 13, 2014)

MissJessicaMary said:


> I'm dropping both BB and Ipsy mainly because they send products with a lot of chemicals (SLS, parabens, etc) and I'm trying to make the switch to more natural and cruelty free brands. I know that Petit Vour is cruelty free and vegan, but do they also only feature natural products as well?


pretty sure most of the stuff is natural as well, if you haven't already seen this

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/category/petit-vour-reviews

it goes back at least a year of the products/brands in the boxes to give you a good idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is one of the boxes I plan on keeping for quite a while


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 1, 2014)

Really interested in trying this sub out. I really need to commit to cruelty free products.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 1, 2014)

My box is slowly very slowly making it's way by DHL to the uk. It seems to of been a week already . Can't wait to see the box contents this will be my second box I think . It's a great box concept I gave up vegan cuts for this one


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> My box is slowly very slowly making it's way by DHL to the uk. It seems to of been a week already . Can't wait to see the box contents this will be my second box I think . It's a great box concept I gave up vegan cuts for this one


Hope it arrives soon!  This month is a GREAT mix--I loved it.  Can't wait to hear what you think


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 1, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> Hope it arrives soon!  This month is a GREAT mix--I loved it.  Can't wait to hear what you think


no problem i sure will


----------



## SBoxSG (Jul 10, 2014)

Although international shipping is expensive - But I signed up for this a couple of days ago. Excited to know what I would get in my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 10, 2014)

Not going to be able to sign up this month, but hopefully next month.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my box I think it's lost so will be emailing again tomorrow


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm still waiting for my box I think it's lost so will be emailing again tomorrow


ell i got my box sand i really like  that the brands are new and interesting to try out some real likes too, this box sub for  me in the uk is a keeper.


----------



## SBoxSG (Jul 18, 2014)

SBoxSG said:


> Although international shipping is expensive - But I signed up for this a couple of days ago. Excited to know what I would get in my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


shipped! Can't wait! Going to avoid reading spoiler till I receive it! :lol:


----------



## angienharry (Jul 19, 2014)

Got a tracking email but I admit I peeked at a spoiler....oops!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

since the inner circle by saffron rouge is going belly up, I will be trying this one!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> since the inner circle by saffron rouge is going belly up, I will be trying this one!


This is my favorite beauty sub--anxious to see what you think.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the head's up about Saffron Rouge. Explains why I never get a reply to my emails and things.

I'm going to re-sub to PV, Last month I received a small but nice package from them.

Has August's box shipped yet? I see that they are still accepting subscribers on their home page.. I'm wondering what's in the box??


----------



## angienharry (Aug 7, 2014)

Mine has shipped!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

My email says " mid- August". So much has happened in just the first week in our home that I feel like it's mid- August already.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay, I got a clear schedule with real-people hours and I can finally start my subscription for next month's box! So excited about this. From what I've seen in blog reviews, the items are really high quality. I may even cancel Ipsy and just do this box. 

Ipsy's nice, but I kind of had the realization that a bunch of the items they send our are kind of cheap. Not just price wise, that wouldn't bother me, but like... cheap quality. May take up birchbox instead. So many possibilities! Haha.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay, I got a clear schedule with real-people hours and I can finally start my subscription for next month's box! So excited about this. From what I've seen in blog reviews, the items are really high quality. I may even cancel Ipsy and just do this box.
> 
> Ipsy's nice, but I kind of had the realization that a bunch of the items they send our are kind of cheap. Not just price wise, that wouldn't bother me, but like... cheap quality. May take up birchbox instead. So many possibilities! Haha.


I got to feeling that way about ipsy too. I'm happy with my current line up: birchbox, petit vour and I get yuzen quarterly. I hope you get an awesome first box!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Aug 11, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I got to feeling that way about ipsy too. I'm happy with my current line up: birchbox, petit vour and I get yuzen quarterly. I hope you get an awesome first box!


Love PV.  Been thinking about getting rid of FFF and replacing it with Yuzen.  Can't WAIT for PV to arrive.  No shipping notice yet.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 12, 2014)

I just signed up today and the email I received said that I'll be getting a box this month! I'm super excited! I wish they did sneak peeks. Ipsy spoiled me in that regard.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 16, 2014)

I still haven't received confirmation/tracking for my package. When do you guys usually get yours?


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 17, 2014)

I didnt like June ,July box, with two hotel  sample  sized  shampoo conditioner and two nailpolishes in  a   row  and I was sent a stinky perfume  that smelled horrible instead of what was pictured,, I canceled, Still getting  August though, but  its my last


----------



## angienharry (Aug 24, 2014)

Loved the polish this month. Great staying power and the color is cute too.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Loved the polish this month. Great staying power and the color is cute too.


there was nailpolish this month?   Or was that last month.....cause this month had



Spoiler



eyeliner pencil, clay mask, lip balm, harvey prince perfume sample, rosemira body butter


----------



## angienharry (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there was nailpolish this month? Or was that last month.....cause this month had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops. My bad. I got my sample boxes mixed up. The polish I'm loving came from yuzen.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Aug 29, 2014)

Was really surprised at how well the Schmidt's deo worked.  I rec'd the lime begamot.  After 2 weeks, my underarms are red &amp; irritated.  Wondering if it's the lime oil or something else.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## camel11 (Aug 29, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> Was really surprised at how well the Schmidt's deo worked.  I rec'd the lime begamot.  After 2 weeks, my underarms are red &amp; irritated.  Wondering if it's the lime oil or something else.  Anyone have any thoughts?


It's the baking soda -- some people are sensitive to it.  I've read that it helps to moisturize your underarms with coconut oil after you shave, and not apply the deo right after you shave.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Aug 29, 2014)

camel11 said:


> It's the baking soda -- some people are sensitive to it.  I've read that it helps to moisturize your underarms with coconut oil after you shave, and not apply the deo right after you shave.


Hey thanks for the advice!  Now that you say it, I realize that's exactly the problem.  I usually shave at night &amp; put deo in the morning.  A few days ago, I was getting ready to attend a wedding and did it all at once.  That's when the problems started.  Really appreciate the tip.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

so, I got my shipping notice this month.  This month's box is curated by logicalharmony (http://instagram.com/logicalharmony)

and she did do a couple of sneak peeks...more like a guess for her readers...



Spoiler



Some of my recent beauty favorites from @diane_modernminerals, @@harveyprince, @elloviskin, and @shoplvx. One of these items is in the September beauty box I'm co-curating with @petitvour!!! The boxes start shipping soon, so be sure to order yours soon. This box includes a lot of our fall favorites! You won't want to miss it! #petitvour #logicalharmony #veganbeauty







since she did this pic and caption a few days earlier, I am guessing it is the tinted lip balm by elloviskin, which looks really nice!!
 

Today's makeup is from @toofaced, @ilovepacifica, @antonymcosmetics, @marienatie, @elloviskin, and @mydaughterfragrances_janey. I cant wait until people start to receive their September @petitvour beauty boxes! #crueltyfree #veganbeauty #vegan





 

and this one

logicalharmony #vegan #vegansofig #petitvour #logicalharmony #petitvoursneakpeak #ellovi #modernminerals #harveyprince #vegancosmetics #veganmakeup #crueltyfreecosmetics #crueltyfreemakeup #crueltyfreebeauty
 




We also are getting one of these hair products too

Some of my favorite hair products lately! I love this @evolvh conditioner. It works so well and doesn't weight my hair down. This @yarockhair Leave In Conditioner works wonders on my ends! My cute brush (thanks, @elysenicoles!!) is great for detangling and smoothing my hair. And I love this sparkly hair tie!!! PS - For those who have been asking, this is your first sneak peek at the September beauty box I co-curated with @petitvour! Expect more throughout the week! #logicalharmony #petitvour #petitvourlogicalharmony #veganbeauty









I am really looking forward to this month!!  Last month was meh, but this one seems to be shaping up nicely!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 22, 2014)

I am excited, too. My favorite item ever from PV was early this year from the company that starts with "el". I will welcome any/every thing from that company. The 6 ingredients they use combine into something magical!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Sep 23, 2014)

I got my shipping notice yesterday! My tracking number says the package arrived at my post office today around 2, so I should be getting it on my doorstep tomorrow! So excited!!!


----------



## angienharry (Sep 23, 2014)

I got my box!



Spoiler



I can't get the pic to load but I got:

Ellovi tinted lip balm

Lily lolo mineral eyeshadow

Root science facial scrub

Yarok leave in conditioner


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine should be here tomorrow &amp; I'm super excited after seeing the spoiler!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

ohh....I like



Spoiler



lily lolo - what color did you get?  did it state variations?  What was the color for the balm as well?



I am so excited for this box now!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

oh, I looked on instagram - there is going to be some variations in 2 of the products!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

my box is out for delivery!!  yeah.  Can't wait to see it when I get home tonight :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I got the following



Spoiler



ellovi tinted lip butter

lily lolo eyeshadow in cosmopolitan - which looks to be matte bark (re dirty) brown

root science serum

varok leave in conditioner

I was hoping for the scrub, not the serum.  The serum is too rich for my already oily skin.  the lip butter is nice, but the tint is so light.   The eyeshadow is fine, because it will work nicely with the sept starlooks.

I am not sure about the yarok - who else here has fine oily hair?  Would you use this?  thanks!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

grey is nice.  what colors do you like to wear, as I find grey is a great neutral that can be worn with browns, blues, purples, greens....just about any color.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I started a swap thread in case anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134363-petit-vour-swap-list/


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I was reading reviews on the



Spoiler



yarok leave in conditioner to see if it would be suitable for my hair type and this one cracked me up!

"I bought this as a leave-in end conditioner for my underarm length, thick, wavy/curly hair"

I think she meant her hair is past her arms, but that just made me laugh - the visual of someone using a leave in conditioner for their thick, wavy, curly underarm hair!!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> grey is nice.  what colors do you like to wear, as I find grey is a great neutral that can be worn with browns, blues, purples, greens....just about any color.


I have something almost identical.  It's an evening look for me.  I usually go very natural during the day.  GREAT idea to start a PV swap thread--wish I had what you're looking for.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 30, 2014)

In my September box I got the Yarok Leave in Conditioner and I love it!  I have curly hair that gets frizzy easily.  The only product that has ever been effective on my hair is Frizz-Ease, until now.  The Yarok works like a dream, leaves my curls soft, eliminates the frizz and smells good.  Definitely something I will be buying in the future.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

i got the same as @@biancardi my eyeshadow is really dark mudpie the balm i have a few of these now love that this one is tinted, i also love yarok products, only use a tiny bit, i got the serum and am using as they said on my instagram as an eye treatment, ooh there was a scrub variant ,wants to see picture, great box this month, like reviewing,


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 10, 2014)

Can any one tell me how this sub box works I sighned up 9/25/14 and I have not gotten a box or tracking i did the 3-mo plan is it normal for them to charge you and wait so long to send a box or even tracking? They just keep telling this, Since you signed up on the 25th, you should be getting an email any day now. We thope you love your first box! I can't seem to get a straight answer. It's now 10/10/14 and they just told me the same thing to day Oh! I didn't realize you signed up in September. Yes, you will be getting a September box. You should have your tracking email any day now. Xx   What to think I really want to try  this sub. I'm just not used to a sub. charging my card and waiting so long to send box or tracking of some sort.  What do they do send 2 mo. at the same time? I'm lost here ..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

I think that 9/25 is too late for a september box.  When I signed up in July, I received an August box.

Email them again.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that 9/25 is too late for a september box.  When I signed up in July, I received an August box.
> 
> Email them again.


 I tried that and they keep telling me you should be getting a tracking email soon hope you love your box. They told me this a week ago not sure what's up.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

I still think that a sign up date of 9/25 is too late for a september box. They don't ship out october boxes until mid month, so I bet that is what they are referring to - that you will get a shipping notice soon for that box, which ships out next week

Ask them if it is October's box you are getting first.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still think that a sign up date of 9/25 is too late for a september box. They don't ship out october boxes until mid month, so I bet that is what they are referring to - that you will get a shipping notice soon for that box, which ships out next week
> 
> Ask them if it is October's box you are getting first.


 I asked them twice and they keep saying I'm getting September I noticed their page says October box now also.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I paid for my box around august  9th and I got my first box the end of sept.    I wrote them also many times before I got the box and I recall them not answering me to fast or at all.  However when I got the box I was very happy with it.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 11, 2014)

I signed up for my first box on 10/5. I received September's box today!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

I just subbed last night for the first time. I dropped Boxy Charm and this is my replacement sub, lol. I've been missing Saffron Rouge Inner Circle the last few months and after looking at a year of reviews dor PV, it seems to be the best substitute natural/organic beauty sub around (especially for the price). Does anyone also sub to Vegan Cuts and/or Goodebox? Among the 3, PV had the overall best value for the price over a 12 month period. Vegan Cuts is a bit more expensive at $18/mo but looked like it offered some customization. Goodebox was the most expensive of the 3 at $20/mo and overall had the lowest box value-to price ratio (yep, I'm that big of a sub geek; mama likes her a good deal). I saw somewhere in my relentless review research that PV offers a beauty profile but I can't find it anywhere on the site or under my account. Any suggestions?


----------



## estefany (Oct 22, 2014)

Fashion Diva said:


> I just subbed last night for the first time. I dropped Boxy Charm and this is my replacement sub, lol. I've been missing Saffron Rouge Inner Circle the last few months and after looking at a year of reviews dor PV, it seems to be the best substitute natural/organic beauty sub around (especially for the price). Does anyone also sub to Vegan Cuts and/or Goodebox? Among the 3, PV had the overall best value for the price over a 12 month period. Vegan Cuts is a bit more expensive at $18/mo but looked like it offered some customization. Goodebox was the most expensive of the 3 at $20/mo and overall had the lowest box value-to price ratio (yep, I'm that big of a sub geek; mama likes her a good deal). I saw somewhere in my relentless review research that PV offers a beauty profile but I can't find it anywhere on the site or under my account. Any suggestions?


PV has a very general beauty profile. They give you a link, right after you pay for your subscription (it's in small print). They also send the link again in your email confirmation. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 23, 2014)

Did anybody else notice the "Inside the October Box" in PV's most recent email?



Spoiler









Perfume and lippies again? I'm noticing a pattern here... I hope the perfume is at least a deluxe sample. Those little Harvey Prince cards were gone in a flash! I'm hoping for a darker lip color for fall. Anyone familiar with these products? I'm not sure I've seen them.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

@pokeballssohard  those are really nice!  I am not familiar with the brands.....I just hope that in one of the items I do not get



Spoiler



rose or jasmine....


----------



## estefany (Oct 23, 2014)

A few subscription box bloggers have already received their October box!!  :blink2:  I hope this means that my box is on it's way..



Spoiler



The perfume sample is tiny, from the reviews that I saw for this box.. but I am actually pretty excited to try it.. I totally need a new perfume and this could be the one  :king:  !  The lipsticks look fallish (woohoo!)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 24, 2014)

mine says on tracking left new york and in final stage to destination ,so that means its flying to uk ,hopefully receive by tuesday next week, 

i been getting this box since march /april and its a lovely box to receive, 

and the profile is a good one , i love international boxes,


----------



## estefany (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't received a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am jealous.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 25, 2014)

got my box today in the uk, 

i like the products and happy with the colour swatch i got too,


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

I really like mine too - just got it today...



Spoiler



I got the body butter in lemon orchard, which I am so happy with, the lipstick in tenderness, which is a nice pink-brown shade, and I LOVE the perfume.  Have to save my pennies now....as it is 98.00!!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

I haven't heard a word since subbing a week or so ago. Online it said I would be getting the Oct box for my first month. From what I've read here in this thread others have seen the same but not received their first box until the following month. I saw the spoilers yesterday and really do want this box. I sent an inquiry on Weds but haven't heard back yet. But I was charged the day I subbed. Fingers crossed I get the Oct box!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Oct 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really like mine too - just got it today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was so happy you posted a spoiler--mine arrived while I was out of town and I was dying to know what was inside!!  Home this evening and couldn't be happier--the variations are exactly what I was hoping for after reading your spoiler!!  If I had to choose only one sub, it would be PV.


----------



## estefany (Nov 1, 2014)

Still haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
but it's on its way.. i saw a spoiler for someones recently and this person did not receive a S.W basics item.. instead they received a deodorant and something else that i don't remember. 

I don't really care which box i get. They are both awesome.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 3, 2014)

My "November" box arrived this week, which according to my calendar, is December.  Aside from being late, it contained two kinds of oil, and I hate oil with.  The eye makeup and concealer had more packaging than product, one of the oil samples was only 1/2 full and it was a tiny bottle to start with, I don't think it spilled because nothing else in the box was contaminated.  The only usable product was yet another lip balm, which is nice, but I've already gotten the same type lip balm from them in previous boxes and I haven't been subscribed very long.  I am done.  I signed up for 6 months because of the discount, so I am stuck with them for a couple more months, but I am unsubscribing.  There has not been one useful thing in 3 months, very disappointing.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2014)

I cancelled after my November box (with arrival in December) I love the organic idea but I'm just not using most of the items I get from petite vour. I seem to have much better luck with my yuzen sub.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I loved the body oil!  I am using the other items as stocking stuffers....

I got the email the other week, telling me my box was going to be delayed, so I knew in advance it was going to be in December when I got it.

Yuzen is really nice, but I found that I was seeing the same products crop up in other subs so I was getting dups.

However, I did find another eco-friendly sub, kloverbox and that is just AMAZING.  folks should check it out. 

I am keeping Petit Vour for a couple of months more, but if kloverbox keeps sending out these great boxes,  Petit Vour will be going on the chopping block.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 4, 2014)

My main problem with Petit Vour is that I just don't use the products they've been sending.  This was one of the first sub boxes I every signed up for and I don't think I did enough research before I signed up.  I've been really lucky with my other subs, this is the only one I really regret.

Thanks biancardi for the kloverbox suggestion, I just looked at the reviews for September, October and December and there is only a couple items I wouldn't use in all three months.  If I sign up it will be my most expensive sub, but based on what they've sent in the past it looks like it would be worth the money.  As soon as I'm done with Petit Vour I will be signing up for it.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 4, 2014)

I signed up for kloverbox too. Wish I could have gotten the November box. It looked awesome!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 4, 2014)

My November box arrived today . I'm UK based . I still like this box but always hunting down a new box that UK ships . My lip tint was cerise


----------



## Bethanys (Jan 24, 2015)

I received my January box today, and instead of the eye shadow, I received two of the cream blushes.  I was supposed to get the eye shadow in "en pointe". Has anyone else gotten this eye shadow? Due to the name, I'm assuming it's pink? Can anyone confirm this?

I would just contact them at let them know that I did not get the eye shadow, but if it's pink, I'm not going to bother with it. I already have way too many unused pink eye shadows from sub boxes sitting around that I'll never use.

I hate to say it, but I'm kind of getting bored with this sub-I don't know if it's the contents, or just me, but I've had a real "meh" feeling about the last 2-3 boxes.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jan 24, 2015)

Some months are better than others, but I've noticed it's my one sub that rarely has anything go into the "swap" pile.  I've also found things that I use every single day.  Ellovi lip balm and body butter are products that I look forward to in my routine.  I also think Root Science is incredible.  I'll admit that I have entirely too much nail polish as a result of PV, but I'm still EXCITED when I see that pink box!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

This will be my last box for now which hasn't arrived yet. I won't be able to use the blush or eye shadow so I am already down to 2 products I might use. I did find a few favorites through PV.


----------



## Mercury (Jan 27, 2015)

I just sent them an e-mail to cancel my subscription.  I don't know who that blush was supposed to look good on, but I cannot imagine a high percentage of the population could or would want to pull off that color.  I liked the hand cream this month and that's it, which actually was a good month for Petit Vour for me, thus the cancellation.  I'm glad that my French Box arrived the same day, because I loved everything in that box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine just landed here in the uk and I'm thinking I may be cancelling as well . I need to find another box that ships to the uk First Ladies . I'd love kloverbox to ship here . So ideas please . It just not wowing me the leave in conditioner is fine as the hair loves the shampoo and conditioner I recieved before . But I'm as pale as so the rose cheek is a Nono


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog  I don't know if this sub ships to the UK, but I've been thinking about it.... http://www.herbalbliss.com/

there is https://www.truthinaging.com/discover-with-marta-membership but she is not accepting any new memberships right now.

there is eco-emi, which has revamped since I last sub'd to it - I did like it, but it is samples.

little green beauty box (that seems to be a uk company)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Lorna ljblog  I don't know if this sub ships to the UK, but I've been thinking about it.... http://www.herbalbliss.com/
> 
> there is https://www.truthinaging.com/discover-with-marta-membership but she is not accepting any new memberships right now.
> 
> ...


Will email them thanks I've just this month I subbed from souk souk ( littlegreenbox) for the same reasons we talk about petit vour and vegan cuts its not wowing anymore. Eco emi I used well over a year ago and I'm not convinced it's changed . I just wanted /want something greener and more wholesome and different if it makes sense .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

yeah, I know... I hope kloverbox will ship internationally - they just started out, so perhaps it will just take them some more time.

I am interested in herbal bliss - that might be later in this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## buffyfanify (Feb 9, 2015)

Bethanys said:


> I received my January box today, and instead of the eye shadow, I received two of the cream blushes.  I was supposed to get the eye shadow in "en pointe". Has anyone else gotten this eye shadow? Due to the name, I'm assuming it's pink? Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> I would just contact them at let them know that I did not get the eye shadow, but if it's pink, I'm not going to bother with it. I already have way too many unused pink eye shadows from sub boxes sitting around that I'll never use.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm kind of getting bored with this sub-I don't know if it's the contents, or just me, but I've had a real "meh" feeling about the last 2-3 boxes.


I got the 'en pointe' eyeshadow and it was a reddish copper color.  I have yet to try it, but it does look pretty.


----------



## buffyfanify (Feb 12, 2015)

buffyfanify said:


> I got the 'en pointe' eyeshadow and it was a reddish copper color.  I have yet to try it, but it does look pretty.


Finally got around to trying it today and I lied - it is a purple shimmery pink color.  Looks totally different in the packaging.


----------



## Courtney Caradonna (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone know any of the spoilers for Feb box? I know about one of them but thats it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got my box today. Here is what I got



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is a spoiler for the March box



Spoiler


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 12, 2015)

I just subbed. Very excited see what's in my first box!


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 20, 2015)

Boxes are supposed to be shipped now. I hope I get mine soon since I'm in Texas.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got a shipping notice. Should get here by Tuesday


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 20, 2015)

My tracking estimate says tomorrow. Guess we'll see!


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 21, 2015)

And my tracking estimate was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No changes to it in several days now. Hope it isn't lost.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 24, 2015)

So, is anyone else doing this sub?  Although I like the points system with Birchbox and sometimes getting 6 items, I think this one may be a better value with the size of some of the items.

My thoughts on the March box:



Spoiler



I received 4 items.  All of the photos I saw on Instagram showed the same 4 items.

Vert Mont Perfumery - Eros Wellness Perfume - do not like the packaging - I feel like I am either going to break the glass or sling oily perfume everywhere when trying to open it.  I'm wearing it today to give it a good try, but I'm pretty neutral about it.  It will go into my collection of other vial perfumes.  Value $5.25

The Little Alchemist - Cacao &amp; Banana Face Glow - I haven't had a chance to use this yet, but it was a good size product.  Looks to be the 1oz size with a value of $32.

Metropolis Soap Co - Lip Butter - I did like this.  Fragrance was Lavender &amp; Spearmint.  Full size.  Value $7

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream - I like this, but it does smell a bit odd.  I don't feel like it provided much color, but it was a really good base for my normal mineral makeup (Aromaleigh).  Really good size sample.  If I had not just purchased a CC Cream from Supergoop, I would consider buying this in full size even though it is a bit more expensive.  (JB - $39 for 1.7 oz, Supergoop - $32 for 1.6 oz.)  I will continue to go back and forth between the two - the size of this sample will really let me make up my mind on which one I prefer.  Sample value $11.47

Possible value total - $55.72  Cost for me in Texas (tax) - $16.24

I like the lip butter and CC cream - those two together are $18.47 which pays for the box.  If I like the Face Glow, it really will be a good value.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got my box yesterday as well and received the same items. I really like this box. I tried it on a whim and this is my 2nd box. I'm really looking forward to trying these products. I think this box is a great value and to getting to try new natural brands is great.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got an email about the Limited edition spring box that is now available. The price is $55 (value $123)


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just got my box and I'm really happy about the konjac sponge! I'm looking forward to trying it.

Here is a picture.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone heard/seen spoilers for May? Last month was my first "meh" box in 6 months with PV. I like the polish, both formula and color, and had always wanted to try a konjac sponge. The feminine wipes felt like filler though, unlike any other box I've gotten. And I'm usually in the minority on this but I'm just not a lip balm lover so I'm never bowled over when I get one. I will say this had a very unusual scent for a lip product which was a nice surprise. Now that I've tried the sponge a few times I have to say I don't understand the hype. I mean it was nice enough as a mild exfoliator but it didn't do much for me that I don't already get from my DDF brush (the anti-Clairsonic, lol). I tried it with face wash after using a few times on its own and felt the same about it either way. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

I'm with you on the konjac sponge. I've used it a few times now and it feels nice but not sure if it's doing anything. Haven't seen spoilers for May.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

For what it's worth, I have super sensitive skin thanks to rosacea and love my konjac sponge (got it in the style quarterly by pasbox box, not this one).  Light exfoliation for wimpy skinned folks.


----------



## Geek2 (May 22, 2015)

The latest Petit Vour box came. I'm really looking forward to using the dry shampoo and the sugar body scrub. I tried the lipstick and it felt really nice. I was pleasantly surprised by the lipstick and will use it more for sure.



Spoiler


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 28, 2015)

I really enjoyed everything in the May box! I love the dry shampoo. It works well and blends easily which is often an issue for me. Plus it smells great. I also love the lipstick. I got the brick red shade. It's not the most pigmented formula but that's actually not a bad thing with this one, at least for me anyway. I saw 2 other reviews and they each had a rose shade. For once I'm glad to have gotten a darker color. The scrub was also fantastic (I say was because I've already used it all in the past week) and left a very subtle sheen on my skin. Nothing disco-fabulous or anything but enough to be noticed close up. The toner packet was surprisingly full and I got several uses from it. The scent wasn't overpowering as it can often be with rose scents. All in all I call this box a win!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

I really like this month's box. The face brush is great and I'm looking forward to using it with the face cleanser. The scrub/masque sounds really refreshing (green smoothie). For the price $15 I'm happy with this box. I'm always looking to try organic/healthy cosmetics and this box is great for that purpose.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 25, 2015)

At first I was bummed I received the small spot treatment oil instead of the large cleanser but now that I have it rolled on my spots I changed my mind!  I really liked that it was a oil instead of a paste/gel since that is totally new to me.  Now I just have to wait and see if this really works as advertised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 26, 2015)

I ended up ordering the limited edition Spring Luxury box. It seems to be a good value (the lipstick alone is $35 although most colors have sold out). The main reason for ordering was the prtty peaushaun body treatment. I used it years ago and really liked it. It's expensive to buy so I'm excited to get it as part of this box. It's only the travel size but this way I get to use it again without buying it separately.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I got the limited edition box today and love it. So glad I ordered it. It's even better in person. The liquid lipstick is great. I ordered the nude shade and it's perfect. I'll try the mascara and see if it makes a difference. According to the package after 8 weeks the lashes should be longer. I don't have the patience to try a new mascara for 8 weeks especially if it's not something I'm not used to but I'll see how this goes. I forgot to take a picture of the box so here is the picture from the website. I also ordered the aromi lipstick and love it. It makes my lips smooth and the color stays on. I bought the nude color.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 24, 2015)

My July box just came. I really like it, especially the body cream and the nail polish. I'm interested in trying the natural deodorant and the face wash too. This is one of my favorites along with Kloverbox since they are both natural product boxes.



Spoiler


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 26, 2015)

@@Reija omg this looks like my idea of HEAVEN! thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone ordered the new limited edition mystery box? It is only $25 and includes $75-$80 worth of products! I caved and bought one lol! 

Here is the link to purchase: http://www.petitvour.com/products/limited-edition-mystery-box


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

I didn't know about this one. I love Petit Vour. I'm going to check it out. Thanks for posting! I bought the limited edition box and it was great. I like the idea of mystery boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 28, 2015)

@@Reija Me too! Sometimes I just love not knowing what I am getting. However, I can't resist spoilers haha!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 19, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice. Anyone else?


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 21, 2015)

@@Reija I got one too!  super excited it should be here on monday


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is a spoiler for August



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Petit Vour has a new limited edition box available. It's $50


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just received my box. I really like this one. I think it's a good value for $15.



Spoiler


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 26, 2015)

I love this box! It's amazing. Especially for the price tag.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 23, 2015)

My September box came! This is such a great sub for the price.



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 26, 2015)

My October box came. I'm really happy with the box. I wore the nail polish today and love it. It's a pretty copper color with shimmer. I'll be able to use everything in the box. I thought about cancelling this box because I need to cut back but this box is just too good to cut.



Spoiler


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like a good box Reija! I would love to pick this sub up, but I am in the process of cutting back right now. This one is such a good value for the price though. But no, I must resist   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 21, 2015)

My box for this month is here. So happy with this box. I'm looking forward to using the hair powder and the lip gloss. Overall this is a great box for the price.



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for the January box



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

My January box is here. I'm so looking forward to using everything in the box.



Spoiler



I'm especially excited to try the Japanese cleanser.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> My January box is here. I'm so looking forward to using everything in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you open



Spoiler



cream


yet?  Does it smell?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 26, 2016)

JenniferV said:


> Did you open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did open it and it had no smell. Did yours smell?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Never mind, I had opened it but not all the way and I just opened it all the way and it does have a smell that is not pleasant for sure. Not sure what's going on with it. Thanks for asking about it @@JenniferV . I might have not noticed it for a while had I not checked.


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Couple of Spoilers for this month:

HAN Eyeshadow - Full size
juice BEAUTY STEM CELLULAR Booster Serum


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2016)

I just got my box! Here is a picture



Spoiler


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 24, 2016)

I received the Taupey Plum shade eyeshadow...It immediately reminded me of the shadow we received in glossybox...I guess in December.



Reija said:


> I just got my box! Here is a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2016)

The spoilers for Petit Vour March are:



Spoiler



Lauren B Beauty base and top coat - full size

Either Suki foaming cleanser or their purifying mask


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 23, 2016)

I got my March Box! Here is a picture. This continues to be one of my favorite boxes for the price ($15) and the quality of samples and products included.



Spoiler


----------



## somabis1 (Apr 14, 2016)

April 2016 Spoilers:

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Pot Rouge
Juara Coconut Illipe Hand &amp; Nail Balm
Products from Ursa Major of VT, Bedrock &amp; Bloom and Kumari Luxury may also be included...


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds like a good one. Thanks for posting @!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2016)

I just got shipment notice.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 27, 2016)

Did anyone else get their box? This was my first one and I have to say I was dissappointed. I'm hoping future boxes are better. I have been interested in this box for awhile as the past boxes I have seen were very interesting. Here's hoping I like future boxes better.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I haven't received mine yet. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 27, 2016)

I got my box yesterday! It was amazing I loved it! I know there were variations though and I'm really luck I got the one I did


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 30, 2016)

I got my box. I tried the eye shadow right away and it was great. I was really impressed and look forward to using this more. I got the Turks and Caicos shade. Here is a picture.


----------



## smiletorismile (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone know what day they charge for a monthly sub? Theyre FAQ says the first, but I havent been charged yet.


----------



## Geek2 (May 3, 2016)

Petit vour has a promo on their site today. Just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is interested.


----------



## Geek2 (May 23, 2016)

Here is a sneak peak of the Petit Vour May box. I didn't watch it because I want to stay spoiler free but just figured I'll post it in case someone wants to see it.



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCUA2MyDXSc&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;mc_cid=23b8df86a7&amp;mc_eid=9dfe194aec


----------



## Geek2 (May 25, 2016)

My Petit Vour box came. Did anyone else get theirs yet?

Here is a picture



Spoiler


----------



## cpl100 (May 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> My Petit Vour box came. Did anyone else get theirs yet?
> 
> Here is a picture
> 
> ...


Is this a good box for you or is it a miss?  It would be a miss for me.  I am currently getting Goodebeing.  I got four free boxes when I purchased two deluxe boxes.  I think I'm on box three now.  So far it has been a good match.  I like that they personalize the box for each subscriber and think it helps with satisfaction.   Not sure I will keep the sub only because I have too much stuff!  I also have gotten a few of their deluxe boxes and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## Geek2 (May 25, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Is this a good box for you or is it a miss?  It would be a miss for me.  I am currently getting Goodebeing.  I got four free boxes when I purchased two deluxe boxes.  I think I'm on box three now.  So far it has been a good match.  I like that they personalize the box for each subscriber and think it helps with satisfaction.   Not sure I will keep the sub only because I have too much stuff!  I also have gotten a few of their deluxe boxes and have been very pleased with them.


I think the box is good for me. I'll use everything except the Blemish clearing peel. It's not as great as some of the others but I'm interested in trying the salt spray. I've tried a tooth ash before and wasn't impressed but I'll give it another go. Thanks for the tip about Goodebeing. I'll check that out.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 28, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Is this a good box for you or is it a miss?  It would be a miss for me.  I am currently getting Goodebeing.  I got four free boxes when I purchased two deluxe boxes.  I think I'm on box three now.  So far it has been a good match.  I like that they personalize the box for each subscriber and think it helps with satisfaction.   Not sure I will keep the sub only because I have too much stuff!  I also have gotten a few of their deluxe boxes and have been very pleased with them.


This box was a total miss for me, and the ash toothpaste was a duplicate from last month. I only bought a 3 month subscription and I've got one more box to go and I'm canceling. I have not liked anything out of this subscription yet. I've bought a few deluxe boxes from Goodebeing, so think I will try them next. So glad that you are enjoying your boxes with them, gives me hope I will enjoy them as well.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2016)

I just got the June Petit Vour box in the mail. Did anyone else get theirs? Thoughts?


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just got the June Petit Vour box in the mail. Did anyone else get theirs? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my yesterday, same products as you. At least this month the products are all something I will try. I do like the lip products, at least the shades I got and glad they added a brush. They are just so small! This was the last of my 3 month subscription and I won't be renewing it again. Not impressed myself.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 26, 2016)

I liked the lip product too but the samples are tiny. I'll try the other things too. I think this is definitely improvement from last month.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 29, 2017)

I resubbed to this past month because I want to try more natural products. Here is this month's box. I'm really happy with this. For $15/mo this box is worth it, at least this month's is really good with the full size lip product.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 24, 2017)

My box just came. Everything looks amazing! So excited for this month's box! Anyone else sub to this?


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Here is the spoiler for the November Box


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Here is my box. I’m excited to use the Makeup Soeay and see how it compares to others.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 26, 2018)

Here is the latest Petit Vour Box. I was so happy to get it in the mail. The packaging is always so pretty and great curation if products.


----------

